# System out of memory?



## Fleet (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a system running ZFS whose log fills up with:

```
vnode_pager_putpages: I/O error 69                                                                                                                                                                                                             
vnode_pager_putpages: residual I/O 36864 at 0
```

I haven't been able to decipher what "error 69" means (RAM or swap problem?). Can anyone help me find out precisely what's wrong?


----------



## t1066 (Apr 25, 2013)

According to the man page of errno(), 


```
69 EDQUOT Disc quota exceeded.  A write(2) to an ordinary file, the
             creation of a directory or symbolic link, or the creation of a
             directory entry failed because the user's quota of disk blocks
             was exhausted, or the allocation of an inode for a newly created
             file failed because the user's quota of inodes was exhausted.
```

I would suggest first to check if there are quota defined somewhere.


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 25, 2013)

Quoted from zfs(8) man page:

```
userquota@user=size | none
	 Limits the amount of space consumed by the specified user.  Similar
	 to the refquota property, the userquota space calculation does not
	 include space that is used by descendent datasets, such as snapshots
	 and clones. User space consumption is identified by the
	 userspace@user property.

	 Enforcement of user quotas may be delayed by several seconds. This
	 delay means that a user might exceed their quota before the system
	 notices that they are over quota and begins to refuse additional
	 writes with the EDQUOT error message. See the userspace subcommand
	 for more information.

	 Unprivileged users can only access their own groups' space usage. The
	 root user, or a user who has been granted the userquota privilege
	 with "zfs allow", can get and set everyone's quota.

	 This property is not available on volumes, on file systems before
	 version 4, or on pools before version 15. The userquota@... proper-
	 ties are not displayed by "zfs get all".  The user's name must be
	 appended after the @ symbol, using one of the following forms:

	   +o   POSIX name (for example, joe)

	   +o   POSIX numeric ID (for example, 1001)
```


----------

